# Child changed ORBO tablet password.. HELP



## Tink10487 (May 7, 2015)

My son got on his tablet that is an Orbo, he changed the password and I can't for the life of me fix it. Any advice?! thank you for any help in advance!!!! It's an Android operating system and the only buttons it has is the volume and power. Have a wonderful day!
Thank you,
Heather


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, have you tried to do a reset see here I can not hard reset my ORBO Android tablet | Android Forums


----------

